# Looking to by a new TV, what do you think of LG



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive got an option to buy an LG LCD 55" TV model 55LD520 its 120Hz 1080p. Anybody think that this is a good display? I can get it for $1300 (remember this is in Canada and we pay more for electronics than you do in the US)


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Stick with the THX certified models.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I love my LG i'm not sure what model it is other then one of the higherend ones as the price of it tells the story. Most of the LG's that i have seen however seem just as nice so i would say if you like what the picture looks like then i'd go for it.:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The place that i can get this TV also sells Sharp and Vizio as well as Viewsonic. I just dont know what is the best or should I say most reliable disply to get. I like Panasonic Plasma for the price but not a big fan of the possible burn in issues and they are know to have black leve issues over time. Its says its ISFccc® Ready not sure what that meand, but aparently it has tones of video adjustments.
C-Net gave it a 5 out of 10 but all the other reviews i read says its very good.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

As far as i know you shouldn't need to worry about the burn in issue with the newer Plasmas like you did with the older ones.:dontknow:


----------



## DANIML (Oct 24, 2010)

LG = Lousy Goods I used to sell this brand, too many defects.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How about Vizio or Sharp, how are they for reliability?


----------



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

go with what you think looks better to you and as far as lousy goods thats just all hog wash alot of guys are just real loyal to certain brands and think everything else on the market are junk not the case i have owned sharp mitsubishi and i curently own lg. any tv can have problems if lg is so lousy when i decided on mine its a lg lh55 240 hz 2 or 4 rms led lcd tv bought it in january of this year went to numorus stores all sold out everywhere finaly found a good deal at vanns not one sales guy had anything to say about the tv except that they were out of it and that it probably had the best picture in the store and they sold sony pannys samsung sharp vizio andon and on so go with what you think looks good to you .......good luck


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would go with the model that will let you adjust your image properly at the best price. Look for 10 point grayscale adjustment and CMS controls. More than likely, you may have to look at one of the THX certified models as Alan suggested.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok I'll look into that. Thanks.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

The better Samsung models offer the most detailed and elaborate calibration features, far more than Panasonic or LG. The alternative to settling with Samsung would be to also purchase an outboard video equalizer/processor such as the DVDO DUO, but the cost for such devices runs from about $800.00 on up to several thousand.


----------

